# Banking Wyndham Points w/ RCI



## loosefeet (Jun 1, 2009)

What's the best way to bank Wyndham points w/ RCI, like in what denominations, etc.  My mother has 154,000 points that she needs to deal w/ by June 30th and I am trying to help.  How do deposited points trade in RCI??  Like an AC, or better?  I am thinking they might not have much power to make a trade, and am trying to encourage her to take a short vacation before June 30th.  Can anyone help w/ their opinion?  I would take an RCI week, and try to trade, but am not sure a deposited points week can make a good trade (I want to go to the Grand Mayan, Riviera Maya next Spring--want a 2 BR).


----------



## bookworm (Jun 1, 2009)

Unless you want to go at Easter, I think you will have little trouble pulling a trade with Wyndham points for the Grand Mayan. I would look into it soon though. I pulled two weeks at the Grand Mayan Nuevo Vallarta with 28K deposits for January 2009. I made the exchange about a year ago. Because the resorts are 1 in 5 for the whole Mayan Group, there is lots of availability. It is also quite possible to rent them through extra vacations.
I would try to call in and do a search first through a Wyndham RCI guide. You can start with 28K and go up from there. Generally people recommend trying 28K, 42K, and 70K. Overall, Wyndham points don't trade that well, but it is possible to get good trades to places with lots of inventory, in shoulder season, working well ahead of time, or back into Wyndham resorts.

Be aware that you can't search online, so you will need to make the RCI exchange by phone. The Wyndham RCI # is 1 800 572 0931.


----------



## Lisa P (Jun 1, 2009)

With all the changes going on a RCI, I'd wait a few days before doing any new deposits.  JMO.


----------



## vacationhopeful (Jun 1, 2009)

As you will be depositing with RCI this month, these depsoits must be used for exchanges before June 30, 2011.  Even the 28K deposits will pull 2 bdrs back into the Wyndham resorts.  Just be looking at 15-18 months before your travel dates as Wyndham tends to do big bulk deposits.  Great value!

Going to other places - can do ongoing searches and/or shoulder seasons.

Have fun travelling!


----------



## Conan (Jun 2, 2009)

If you'd like to take four weeks vacation in RCI over the next two years (plus the additional vacation that next year's and the year-after-next Wyndham points will get you), then I'd suggest

70K + 28K + 28K + 28K = 154K

I've gotten a nice week with 70K that 28K wouldn't pull.

If three weeks is enough for you with these points, you'd have greater opportunities with 
105K + 28K + 28K = 161K 

But I don't know if Wyndham will "rent" you the 7K points you lack, when it's to cover an RCI deposit.
Does anybody here know?

If Wyndham won't rent in this circumstance, 105K + 28K = 133K is a possibility but it seems wasteful for someone with 154K (unless you have no use for a third RCI week).


----------



## bnoble (Jun 2, 2009)

I would also wait just a bit.  It appears as though this weekend's "upgrade" included a global trade power adjustment.  You've got the entire month--might want to sit tight to see if we learn anything new over the next week or two.


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jun 2, 2009)

yes - they will rent the points to round out the deposit....

and I second, third, and fourth the wait a bit - they are having MAJOR difficulties at RCI.


----------



## Kaye (Jun 2, 2009)

Some of the above posters are trying to inform you that there are different point values that you can deposit into RCI.  Chances  are that a 70K+ point "visible" deposit, which will allow you visibility into available exchanges.  With this you would go on-line and in the RCI account make searches using the deposit and YOU will be able to see possible vacation opportunities.  The 28K deposits rarely give you this visibility anymore.  Many of the visible exchanges you can see with the 70K+ deposit can be made with the 28K deposits by calling a vacation counselor at RCI and informing them that you saw an available exchange and would like to try making that exchange using one of your non-visible weeks.

Grand Mayan isn't too hard to trade into (its a huge resort) but can take advance planning.  I love this resort and have used 28K deposits to make the trade.  This March I wanted to make an exchange for next March into the GM Acapulco resort.  I called the Wyndham VC and told them I wanted to make a search-first deposit into RCI, which meant that they needed to provide me points to call RCI to have them make my desired exchange.  (Advantage is a search-first can be canceled within 24 hours.)  The RCI VC and I tried with a 28K deposit to make my exchange but that VC couldn't help.  I called back (sometimes if you don't like the answer, try, try again) and the second RCI VC told me that the 28K wasn't going to work but that a 42K deposit WOULD work.  He then called Wyndham (while I was on hold) and made a trade for 42K deposit.  Within a few minutes I had my desired vacation.

RCI deposits do work very well, if you remain flexible.  In my above case, I was specific as to resort and week, which made things harder.  I love my Wyndham deposits into RCI, and because of them, this will be my favorite timeshare (out of the 5 I own).  They could take the rest but leave me my Wyndham.


----------



## loosefeet (Jun 2, 2009)

Thank-you for the information.  So, I assume 28K is the lowest that can be deposited.  What are the other denominations?  Also, my mother is now thinking she will use the points--but will have 10,000 points "left over" that expire in 6/30/09--what happens to these??  Does she have any options for those?


----------



## Jya-Ning (Jun 2, 2009)

loosefeet said:


> Thank-you for the information.  So, I assume 28K is the lowest that can be deposited.  What are the other denominations?  Also, my mother is now thinking she will use the points--but will have 10,000 points "left over" that expire in 6/30/09--what happens to these??  Does she have any options for those?



If she finds any place for a short stay, she can borrow points from next use year since it will be within 90 days reservation period.

Jya-Ning


----------



## ausman (Jun 2, 2009)

Those 10,000 points are likely worth approx. 10 x $5 = $50.

There are very few options and I think Jya-Ning has the best one, another involves spending more than than they are worth and getting a 28K RCI week deposit, would involve renting points from Wyndham to make up the shortfall and of course an RCI exchange fee when used.

Another option is to not worry about it and let expire, happens sometimes despite all planning.

We all have different circumstances and what fits for one doesn't fit for others. That is what I like about Wyndham points, very flexible, and diverse uses.


----------



## loosefeet (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks again!  So, how many points can one buy from Wydham?  And, what is the cost/point if you do it from Wyndham?  It looks like there is a 90 day window to purchase points if you want a reservation.  Any other things I should know about buying points/  It looks like one can not sell anymore to another owner--that's terrible!
Thanks for all the help.  She bought this TS and just does not know how to use, so I'm trying to help.  I read the literature and only got some clarity.  I own WM, so understand that system.  TUG is the best to get info in my opinion.


----------

